# automator/applescript: upload vers ftp.



## yomope (17 Novembre 2011)

bonjours a tous/toutes,
je suis en train de creer le droplet automator suivant:

lorsque je glisse un dossier dessus
1/ il trie les differents jpeg et les met dans des sous dossiers du meme nom.
2/ il cree un fichier texte avec les nom des sous dossiers dans le dossier de base.
3/ il upload le dossier de base avec les sous dossier sur un ftp.
4/ il envoi un mail de confirmation avec le fichier text generer en 2/


tout marche sauf l upload.
j ai essayer avec l action upload to ftp mais visiblement mon serveur n'accepte pas.
j ai essayer avec des applescript pour piloter cyberduck mais les seul script que je trouve sur internet date de 2 ans et visiblement pas mal de chose on changer depuis.
enfin j ai essayer avec curl mais la encore echec
je suis perdu.
si qqun a une piste (meme pas tres clair) je suis preneur.

merci d avance 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h25 ----------

au passage voila le code que j'ai bricoler.
je pense qu il n'upload pas car input contient le dossier de base et que curl attend l adresse des fichiers.

```
on run {input, parameters}
    --VARIABLE--
    
    set this_file to input
    set ftp_host to "***"
    set ftp_user to "***"
    set ftp_password to "***"
    set ftp_path to "/"
    
    -- FTP upload
    do shell script "curl -T" & this_file & " ftp://" & ftp_user & ":" & ftp_password & "@" & ftp_host & ftp_path
    
end run
```


----------



## johny12 (18 Novembre 2011)

Tu peux le faire via un "

do shell script "curl -T /chemin/vers/le/fichier/ ftp://nom:nom_du_compte@ftp.serveur.com/dossier/ou/enregistrer" & " > /dev/null 2>&1 &" 

"

Le dev null c'est pour éviter d'attendre que l'upload soit finit pour executer la commande suivante


----------

